# Flu Vaccine with E&M



## mrockvoan (Oct 24, 2008)

We have an EMR and the doctor is listing the diagnosis code for flu shot
(v04.81) in with the diagnosis codes he treated for the day.  In our EMR you have to pick the type of problem according to the diagnosis (self-limited, minor, est pt - new prob, est pt - est problem, new prob - work up planned, or new problem - no addt workup.  Which one of these would you choose for the V04.81?

Missy
FPA Lex


----------



## S Avara CPC (Nov 5, 2008)

For the flu shot only you could do self limited, but you should not bill an E/M unless the physician actually saw the patient for something else.  Otherwise, you should only bill 90471 or G0008 if Medicare and 90658 (or the appropriate code for the vaccine you use).  Your EMR does not allow you to not choose an E/M?


----------

